
Why Linux Is Spelled Incorrectly - binwiederhier
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/why-linux-spelled-incorrectly
======
mindcrime
No, it isn't "incorrect". Linus named it "Linux" and, by definition, that is
the correct spelling, end of story. Just because you can construct some
linkage to previous, related, terms and find a place where "there wasn't
supposed to be an X" doesn't mean Linus was ever bound to follow their
convention(s).

------
masonic
This is just sad. I don't think the Unics moniker was ever used in any formal
sense and not at all for over 45 years.

Meanwhile, there have been UNIX, XENIX, POSIX, Unixware, ULTRIX, A/UX, Cromix,
HP-UX, IRIX, ...

